# HKS 2530 turbo



## Madmonkee (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone got one kicking about? Mine just let go so require a like for like replacement

Many thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Get it rebuilt.


----------



## Madmonkee (Oct 7, 2015)

Owens development?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

